# Travel in style!



## starryeyed (Jul 18, 2012)

Goat travel...Jeep style! My girl Timber, yearling Nubian/Oberhalsi doe.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

starryeyed- ha ha. What a cute pic! Seems like a jeep would be a great way for goaty travel. I've only had one goat ride inside my car with me before. What a mess! Ah well, I didn't mind. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I put all 5 into the back of my Hyundai Santa Fe... small SUV.. I put a tarp down first, then hay and load'm up! I also have a cargo net stretched between them and the front seats so that they dont help me drive..


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok so I'm not the only one that has put goats in their car. I have put them in the back of my mini van and Yukon Denali. My husband was not too happy about the Yukon trip. LOL! Oh well he got over it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had a doe ride beside me in the pick up when I took her for breeding and I've also brought home goats on my lap as well as kids on the back seat of my car! Actually, I think goats are better passengers than dogs!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Pet stores sell 'bars' that you can put up to keep your dog in the back of the SUV. I have used those bars to keep kids in the back when transporting them. Of course a tarp on the floor is a must. It would be a tight fit since I have a small SUV, but I am sure I could transport a full grown goat that way too. The goat would have to make the trip lying down though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...very cute!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought my Jeep Cherokee BECAUSE of the goat hauling "feature." Lol. I love Jeeps, but I was so excited I kept telling my husband.."I can haul goats in the back!" I used to put them in crates all of the time, but now I just have a tarp down in the very back and put them in there. The seat blocks them from coming up front...so far.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL I had a 2002 Isuzu Trooper that I just ADORED, but finances caused us to have to get rid of it... 
When I got my first pair of goats (nubians) that we also were forced to re-home (this was a few years ago), I drove from Wasilla to Seward, and packed the 2 of them in the back, and they rode in the rear the whole time. It was AWESOME.!!!
So I can relate! 
Now I have a 1991 Mazda MPV wagon-looking-thing, but it's also cool, and as old as it is, I LOVE it, because I can easily collapse the 3rd seat, and am able to fit all 4 of my girls in the rear! Along with hubby (front), both of the kids (2nd row), and both of the dogs (by the side-door)!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute... :thumb:


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

We brought our babies home in my Honda Element. I love this car I even took an alpaca from NH to NJ in it.


----------



## AmyJo (Aug 17, 2012)

Neat picture!! I always wanted to take my goats for a drive but my fiance thought I was nuts! I can't wait to show him this!!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

HA!

Until you've hauled goats in a Prius you have not experienced some major strange looks as you go down the road!


----------

